# Interesting fact about Zebco Inc.



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

Zebco Trivia
Bill Jones

Dateline 12/7/98

What do the letters z,e,b,c,o stand for in zebco and how did they get in fishing business? I heard this on the Ludlow Porch show about 15 yrs ago, and to this day I have not found another person who knew this.

During the 2nd World War, a need for accurate placement in bombs dropped from airplanes became nessasary and a small company started manufacturing bomb sights for this purpose. After the war was over it appeared to the company that with the "a" bomb being in the hands of the Americans that it was highly unlikely there would be another major war, and that would mean the demand for their sights for bombers would not be enough to keep company financially healthy. 

The owners were avid fishermen and decided to start manufacturing fishing reels... but what would they call this company?? Zebco fishing equipment....what does zebco stand for? z..zero e..error b..bombsight co..company. The name of their company was... Zero Error Bombsight Company 

Have you ever heard this? I discussed this with a Zebco rep at the fishing expo several years ago and he confirmed the story....but he was the only person I have ever met who knew this.


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

No never heard that before, interesting!


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

It's Zero Hour Bomb Company...
Check this out,

http://www.zebco.com/about/about1.htm


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Interesting Fact. Thanks.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hotwire,

Interesting site info, I never would have guessed it!  

I love the picture on the home page that has the little girl fishing with her dad that states: "Take me fishing because my wedding day will be sooner than you think"  

Good thought for the day, heck everyday! My little ones are grow'in up much faster than I can keep up with!


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

hum. that is interesting. you do learn something new everyday.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Cool


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

No kidding...that's cool....I may have to go shopping!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

So...
where did Shimano get it's name???
lol.....


----------



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

shimano got it's name from Shozaburo Shimano Iron Works the web site is http://corporate.shimano.com


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I followed the links to Zebco and saw the 50th Anniversary stuuf (1949-1999) and figured the page was old....I know I saw several reports of ZEBCO closing. But there is a 2003 catalog on the "home" page??? Anyone know what happened?

Thanks in advance, as I'm sure I'll get the answer on this site!


Tom


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

If they are,,, these zebco 11 and 22 models I found might be worth something.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigberniegb _
> *shimano got it's name from Shozaburo Shimano Iron Works the web site is http://corporate.shimano.com *


*KooL!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stephen Hull (Sep 10, 2019)

bigberniegb said:


> Zebco Trivia
> Bill Jones
> 
> Dateline 12/7/98
> ...


I just found this article because it was linked on a Facebook page of Zebco enthusiasts. I realize it is 16 years old, but I wanted to comment because only one thing in this post is accurate. My grandfather was RD Hull and he came to Zero Hour Bomb Company in 1947 to work on their timing device that was used in the oil industry for fracturing geological formations. The only connection with the military during WWII was the military needed massive amounts of oil to make fuel. Once the war ended, demand plummeted and all oil related industries saw decline. Knowing some executives were avid fishermen (the only accurate item above), he showed them his idea for a new reel. They wanted to see a working model so he built one inside a Stag beer can. Two of the company's employees tested it at the office and loved it; saying it was a great improvement over anything in the industry. The name ZEBCO comes from ZE (zero) B (bomb) CO (company) and was coined by one of the line workers during an employee contest. RD never owned the company rather served as VP of Research and Development his entire time there. He never owned stock in Brunswick choosing instead to own the patents and receive a modest 
royalty. The link below is the most accurate depiction I have seen. Thank you for reading. Stephen Hull

https://aoghs.org/oil-almanac/zebco-reel-oilfield-history/


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Quantum owns zebco or zebco own quantum. I have accurist pti spinning reel and a accurist pt bait caster and I like them both. And would by more quantum spinning and bait casters again. I bough the now wife s cheaper zebco reel when we first got together and it didn’t last all that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen Hull (Sep 10, 2019)

In my experience, the later models (with plastic gears) didn't hold to the original Zebco standards (quality). That's one reason I only use the models produced from 1949 - 1976 when they were all metal. I did see a new 33 that was touting "all metal" so maybe it's worth another try? Zebco bought Quantum; not sure the year.


----------



## wadin' forever (Jun 22, 2018)

Stephen Hull said:


> I just found this article because it was linked on a Facebook page of Zebco enthusiasts.


Good post. I liked this bit best from your linked article in post #14:

"The regional marketing name – Zebco – became popular, but the bottom of each reel’s foot was stamped with the the name of the manufacturer, Zero Hour Bomb Company. The official name change to Zebco came in 1956, soon after a friend of President Dwight D. Eisenhower asked the company to send a reel to the president.

According to a Zebco company history, when White House security officers saw the package labeled “Zero Hour Bomb Company,” they plunged it into a tub of water and called the bomb squad. After changing its name to Zebco, the company left the oilfield for good."


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Stephen Hull said:


> I just found this article because it was linked on a Facebook page of Zebco enthusiasts. I realize it is 16 years old, but I wanted to comment because only one thing in this post is accurate. My grandfather was RD Hull and he came to Zero Hour Bomb Company in 1947 to work on their timing device that was used in the oil industry for fracturing geological formations. The only connection with the military during WWII was the military needed massive amounts of oil to make fuel. Once the war ended, demand plummeted and all oil related industries saw decline. Knowing some executives were avid fishermen (the only accurate item above), he showed them his idea for a new reel. They wanted to see a working model so he built one inside a Stag beer can. Two of the company's employees tested it at the office and loved it; saying it was a great improvement over anything in the industry. The name ZEBCO comes from ZE (zero) B (bomb) CO (company) and was coined by one of the line workers during an employee contest. RD never owned the company rather served as VP of Research and Development his entire time there. He never owned stock in Brunswick choosing instead to own the patents and receive a modest
> royalty. The link below is the most accurate depiction I have seen. Thank you for reading. Stephen Hull
> 
> https://aoghs.org/oil-almanac/zebco-reel-oilfield-history/


Great read. Thanks for taking the time to post that little bit of history. Remember my first Zebco. It was a 202. Set me on a path in life, I have enjoyed immensely.


----------



## Henry Johnson (Dec 26, 2020)

Stephen Hull said:


> I just found this article because it was linked on a Facebook page of Zebco enthusiasts. I realize it is 16 years old, but I wanted to comment because only one thing in this post is accurate. My grandfather was RD Hull and he came to Zero Hour Bomb Company in 1947...


 Hello Mr. Hull, I recently put together a short documentary of sorts that briefly discusses Zebco and your Grandfather. Hopefully most of the information is factual! Here is a link to the video on YouTube:


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Great thread guys. That was my first reel for sure...


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

I grew up with a zero 202 on a fiberglass rod that probably would have landed a tarpon.

Great memories.


----------

